# Never mind a new watch...I want one of these...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great for nipping down to Tesco..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Great for evil little lads intent on target practice with a few stones. :wicked:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I want one as well... :notworthy: I wonder how fast I could break my neck or my arms... Probably no more than 15 minutes...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> I want one as well... :notworthy: I wonder how fast I could break my neck or my arms... Probably no more than 15 minutes...





Roger the Dodger said:


> Great for nipping down to Tesco..... :thumbsup:


 Far too dangerous, better with this.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah that looks A LOT safer. This guy is what you would call a "nutter"!! :laugh: Those girl bike wheels look very safe!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Great for nipping down to Tesco..... :thumbsup:


 At your age Roger...? Seriously...? There's no room for your mobility scooter. ba ha ha ha ..... :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting one of these.










:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Didn't know Rolex made these, suspect you'll be having fitted 'L'ouis 'V'uitton panniers? :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd just like to know where Colin gets the cash to make all these crazy inventions....the jet bike above is one of his. I've noticed that he likes to use the pulse jet engine used by the Germans to power the Doodle bug bombs to provide the thrust for a lot of his inventions.....anyway @BondandBigM...this one's for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> suspect you'll be having fitted 'L'ouis 'V'uitton panniers? :laugh:












A couple of these will do a job.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Colin........have you ever thought about wearing some PPE?..................a crash helmet would seem to be essential for some of those crazy machines.... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see it has "wheelie bars". :laugh:



Roger the Dodger said:


> I'd just like to know where Colin gets the cash to make all these crazy inventions....the jet bike above is one of his. I've noticed that he likes to use the pulse jet engine used by the Germans to power the Doodle bug bombs to provide the thrust for a lot of his inventions.....anyway @BondandBigM...this


 Sponsored by video games and YouTube hits.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I see it has "wheelie bars". :laugh:


 Like it's ever going to do a wheelie......though if that's Bond driving and Big M riding pillion and she's hung a huge, heavy bag of 'Primarni' on the back............... :tongue:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Double mobility scooters are all the rage in Benidorm ATM......probably bought on by Madge.......love the alloys...... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Double mobility scooters are all the rage in Benidorm ATM......probably bought on by Madge.......


 Here's one for you Roger, now your a Mod.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Here's one for you Roger, now your a Mod.


 Cool.....is that Robbie?........


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cool.....is that Robbie?........


 Think so. Just found this, wow.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Cool.....is that Robbie?........


 Robbie?...........it's @BlueKnight, look at the lights! :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Robbie?...........it's @BlueKnight, look at the lights! :biggrin:


 Er.........Alan.........have you noticed....it's not a horse......keep up, man!............ :rofl:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Er.........Alan.........have you noticed....it's not a horse......keep up, man!............ :rofl:


 But he was undercover remember. :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Think so. Just found this, wow.


 At least he's wearing a skid lid.......


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> But he was undercover remember. :laugh:


 Deep undercover!.....Bloody hell.....disguised as Robbie, and on a tricked out mobility scooter........who was he trying to aprehend......Jason Bourne?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Roger the Dodger & @Karrusel

You guys are just too funny. And leave my horse out of this.









:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> @Roger the Dodger & @Karrusel
> 
> You guys are just too funny. And leave my horse out of this.
> 
> ...


 Well at least a mobility scooter doesn't [email protected] all over the place........ :tongue:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well at least a mobility scooter doesn't [email protected] all over the place........ :tongue:


 Visit a retirement complex in Florida and then report back to me. he he he..... :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Visit a retirement complex in Florida and then report back to me. he he he..... :yes:


 I take my hat off to those that work in care homes, Mike....and I'm going to bring @Karrusel into this as well, as we were discussing this last night. My lovely wife cares for these poor people...she is the activities manager in a local care home and organises all their entertainment, from trips out, to singers and dancers coming in, to exercises, to card games and artistry, the bird man with all his birds of prey, local school kids coming in and singing for them.....it's an endless task. I honestly couldn't do it, Mike....as I said to Alan last night....the first time one of them had an 'accident' and it was all running down their legs, I'm sorry, but I would be out of there.....

To all those lovely people who care for those with dementia and old age...... :notworthy:

Edit: She did tell me why they give all the old men a dose of Viagra at night......it stops them rolling out of bed, apparently...........no...stop it.... :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I take my hat off to those that work in care homes, Mike....and I'm going to bring @Karrusel into this as well, as we were discussing this last night. My lovely wife cares for these poor people...she is the activities manager in a local care home and organises all their entertainment, from trips out, to singers and dancers coming in, to exercises, to card games and artistry, the bird man with all his birds of prey, local school kids coming in and singing for them.....it's an endless task. I honestly couldn't do it, Mike....as I said to Alan last night....the first time one of them had an 'accident' and it was all running down their legs, I'm sorry, but I would be out of there.....
> 
> To all those lovely people who care for those with dementia and old age...... :notworthy:
> 
> Edit: She did tell me why they give all the old men a dose of Viagra at night......it stops them rolling out of bed, apparently...........no...stop it.... :laugh:


 Sorry Roger, missed this one.

Search party recovered me, took back to unit & tucked me up.

Cup of horlick's & blue tab..........sorted. :biggrin:

On a more serious note, the care for the elderly (more to the point, lack of) is a ticking time bomb!

Have spent many hours in Westminster campaigning, lobbying with developers, care professional's & aggrieved families over this very issue.

Much needs to be done!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> On a more serious note, the care for the elderly (more to the point, lack of) is a ticking time bomb!
> 
> Have spent many hours in Westminster campaigning, lobbying with developers, care professional's & aggrieved families over this very issue.
> 
> Much needs to be done!


 Sorry to say Alan it's not just the elderly. I keep on hearing about how much is being done and spent to help people of all ages with mental health conditions. I'm "on the front line", and all I see is the exact opposite. I really enjoy what I do and I truly love the people I work with and enjoy their company, and I'm not being patronising. "My" project costs nothing, the quarterly feedback forms I get prove the benefits, but does anyone "further up the tree" take notice ? The sad thing is, if I stopped tomorrow, there is no one ready to step in. I give my time and experience, because after all, I've taken a lot out. I've emailed local MP's, diplomatically, regarding misleading statements they have made in the local press, but to date, I have never received a reply. I have also been actively involved in an official complaint regarding professional misconduct. It took 18 months to get a satisfactory conclusion, had it not been the case that I dug my teeth in, it would have been swept under the carpet. Some in power think they have the right, and authority to rubbish those who they deem to suffer from "feeble minds", but back down when confronted with irrefutable facts. I have witnessed more stigma against dementia / mental health, by so called professionals who should know better than is believable.

Both my parents suffered dementia. My father is still alive and doesn't know who I am anymore, I lost my mother a month ago. Their treatment was truly appalling, made worse by the fact that I didn't have welfare power of attorney. Perhaps some would consider the content of my post should be left out, or contained in a pm. Awareness is a positive weapon. No one knows what's round the corner. As some of you may remember I raised some money last year for another part of the collective I'm involved in. By the standards of what is spent in the NHS the amount was below paltry, but the hugely positive effect it had was truly humbling.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@WRENCH

Totally agree, I could go on ad infinitum.

I nearly became a victim through my own endeavours.

Perhaps a section somewhere on the forum where this subject could be discussed in greater detail without hogging page space, although these issues are far more important than timepieces?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I take my hat off to those that work in care homes, Mike....


 I was referring to retirement living condos not care homes, where seniors zoom along in their supped-up scooters or custom made golf carts, scaring the **** out of the residents and locals. Didn't mean to disparage mental care workers or patients.

http://ottervillecustomgolfcarts.com/


----------

